# Insanely Detailed Audi R18 Built Up Models Previewed Ahead of Retromobile



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Check out this 2013 Audi R18 e-tron Le Mans 2013 winner spec. The car is based on the 1/24 scale Studio 27 kit, and includes scratch built chassis, cockpit and engine. Pics were posted as a preview over on *Miniwerks.com*. Insane.


----------

